# Is this Gerd??



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

Hi Everyone!Im new here and I have IBS but just lately when it feels like Im constipated or mainly if I eat too much, or even if I eat the wrong thing I feel a lot of pressure in my throat (constriction, lump) and sometimes nasua. Its as







though something is pushing up and my throat is fighting against it. It comes and goes but its awful!! Some nights I know I wont be able to sleep flat on my back. I have tried going to a specialist but he was so busy he didnt even see me he just gave me medicine called Protoniks. This feeling is really scary so should my Dr. be doing more about it, like running tests to actually see whats wrong??Any help u can give is much appriciated


----------



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

Hi SammieGrrl. I just got done reading your other message. lol. From what you are saying it sounds alot like acid reflux. Do you get a acidy taste in your mouth or alot of heart burn? My recent specialist gave me a upper GI and found a Hiatel Hurnia too so I am on a high amount of medication. Also he went all out. But I am taking AcipHex and Zantac. But you should be able to go to your PCP and get something like AcipHex. thier are so many medications that your PCP can priscribe you just need to find what works for you. I never heard of Protoniks thou. WEll good luck. Later


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey DuceNo acidy taste and no burning either. I also never get heartburn.


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi Sammiegrrl,If you don't get any acid or heartburn it is unlikely that you have GERD (Reflux). It is quite possible that you could have a Hiatus Hernia though. The symptoms you described are common with a Hiatus Hernia.Here is some info about Hiatus Hernias. You might want to look up some more. Try the Mayo Clinic site here: http://www.mayoclinic.com/index.cfm Hope this helps some.HIATUS HERNIA: WHAT ARE THE SYMPTOMS?Many hiatus hernias don't cause any problems. In fact, many people with small hiatus hernias have no symptoms at all and may never know they have the condition unless it is discovered by accident as part of a test for another problem. However, moderately-sized or large hiatus hernias are more likely to cause symptoms and discomfort. What are the common symptoms?The most common symptoms of hiatus hernia are those arising from gastro-oesophageal reflux, which can occur as a result of the hernia. These symptoms include heartburn, which is a painful burning sensation felt in the lower front chest area behind the breastbone and upper abdomen, often after eating or when lying down. Regurgitation of sour or bitter-tasting acid fluid into the mouth, particularly at night, occurs with more severe reflux. Other symptomsDepending on the type of hiatus hernia, other symptoms can include: ï¿½	difficulty in swallowing, due to swelling of the oesophageal lining; ï¿½	pain on swallowing hot liquids; ï¿½	a sense of pressure in the lower chest; ï¿½	feeling as if food is sticking in the oesophagus (gullet); ï¿½	belching or burping; and ï¿½	occasionally, an irregular heartbeat.These symptoms are often worse when you bend over, lie down or strain to lift heavy objects. Symptoms often occur in pregnant women as this is a common time to develop a hiatus hernia.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks u 2 for replying I found out I do have a small hiatal hernia and that the pressure may also be just some abnormal form of acid reflux, I dont know. Fortunately I was able to get tests run after I switched to a really nice and very knowledgeable Dr.







Yay!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks u 2 for replying I found out I do have a small hiatal hernia and that the pressure may also be just some abnormal form of acid reflux, I dont know. Fortunately I was able to get tests run after I switched to a really nice and very knowledgeable Dr.







Yay!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

Didnt mean ot post twice! It is indeed not my birthday, thought that pic would just show up with the smiley face & hat, should have previewed it. Instead I backspaced thinking it would remove it then i posted again, thats why tis posted twice. Sorry for any confusion / annoyance


----------



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

I am glad to see that you got some test and found out more. Hope now that you start feeling better.


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi again Sammiegrrl,Glad to hear that you had some tests and that you do know for sure now what the problem is.I hope you are feeling better.Eating smaller meals more frequently can help with a HH as can avoiding anything too fatty. Also be careful about not lifting anything heavy or lifting things too often. Hope that is of some help. Don't forget you can try the Mayo Clinic website (as posted previously) if you want some more information about management of a HH.Take care then.Sabriel


----------

